# Rose's Surprizes



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Didnt think she was due yet, last night she seemed bagged up but that little observation went right out of my head. :GAAH:
This am I went out & she had quad does all by herself outdoors with LGD Dep right there keeping everyone else away.
One doe had expired the rest doing great. No camera or phone with one, pics later.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow - she sure liked to start the doe code early for you this season!!! Congrats - can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats...sorry you lost the one..but glad the rest are well...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the 3 successful kids and the good LGD!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pics wont load from Bob's phone.

Never a dull moment. This am one was missing she could not be found! Then Rose was sort of poking her nose in a couple inch gap between the wall & a sheet of plywood.
A little squeak confirmed it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...well, at least she saved you from the the stress of being a hovering midwife. Sorry you lost one, but congrats on the other 3. 

Now hurry up and figure out how to upload those pics!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Since I haven't really seen them nurse I've been dribbling her colostrom down them every two hours and I cant find my baby bottles!! :tears:
They are all in a large zip lock somewhere, usually on top of the fridge. I even moved it thinking they could have fell behind. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's hoping you find them. Congrats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Suzanne, wound up getting nipples & a bottle from the store.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So were the quads actually born quite early Nancy or the due date just took you by surprise?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Katey, the day I saw coverage I wrote it down but he got her a few weeks earlier.
Another doe was due the first week of Oct but didn't go till the day after Rose

Spent a good amount of time working with the kids to get them on the teat & they finally got it.

Still cant load the pics. Not even to the pc.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids I am glad we are Facebook friends so I could see the baby pictures. They sure are cute. January can't come soon enough for me


----------

